

Fantasy mass transit maps for Detroit - rmason
http://detroitography.com/tag/fantasy/

======
rmason
Detroit has wanted mass transit for a very long time. My dad fondly remembers
the start of a subway in 1928, they got two stations built before the project
was shut down by the start of the great depression.

Detroit had a great streetcar network that went everywhere in the city. They
even had what were called interurbans that went out to the suburbs. The
interurbans were killed by the automobile but the street cars were going
strong until the mid fifties when the city was persuaded to sell the network
and the company purchasing it mysteriously shut it down. My dad always
believed that GM was responsible, I thought it was a big conspiracy but fifty
years later evidence surfaced that my dad might have been right all along.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_conspi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_conspiracy)

Interesting fact: Some of the Detroit streetcars were sold to San Francisco
and I'm told if you know where to look some of the cars still say Detroit. Can
anyone confirm this for me?

I don't think Detroit can ever become a true world class city without mass
transit. While there has been a little progress with the elevated people mover
that runs along the waterfront and the under construction m-1 partially funded
by Detroit's billionaires that runs up Woodward to no where interest remains
very strong.

I think the m-1 needs to go out to the edge of the suburbs and that there
needs to be a spur out to the airport. Detroit has a really good airport
except there is no way to leave it without a car.

